# Fantasy Villain Death Match FINALS:  Darth Vader vs. T-1000



## Philip Overby (Jul 12, 2012)

Here are the finals (finally!)  No more  double elimination tournaments for me...

Anyway, T-1000 has scratched his way up from the loser's bracket to face Darth Vader.  If Vader wins this next match, he is the winner.  However, if T-1000 wins, he will have to face Vader a second time.

So put in your votes!

Fantasy Villain Death Match - CHALLONGE!


----------



## Martinus (Jul 12, 2012)

Go Lord Vader!  Crush the machine-man with the Force!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 12, 2012)

Martinus said:
			
		

> Go Lord Vader!  Crush the machine-man with the Force!



Aren't they both machine-men?


----------



## Martinus (Jul 13, 2012)

Technically, yes, but Vader wasn't born that way.  He's just a cyborg.

Crush him, Vader!


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 13, 2012)

T-1000 sings 'Baby I was born this way.'


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks like Vader is crushing T-1000.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 13, 2012)

So it's official, our champion is...Darth Vader!  Congrats go out to the first non-Tolkien character to win!  Thanks for voting everyone.  Look out for the next tournament coming in the near future.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 13, 2012)

Phil didn't you know that if you remove Sauron's mask he's Anakin?


----------



## Reaver (Jul 13, 2012)

I you remove the mask from The Man in the Iron Mask it's also Hayden Christiansen. Same goes with Michael Myers in Halloween and Jason Vorhees from Friday the 13th.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 13, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Phil didn't you know that if you remove Sauron's mask he's Anakin?



:bounce:

Actually, I did know that.  Tolkien wins again!  Drat!


----------

